
Two Victories in One Week, The Internet Flash Lobby Becomes A Political Force - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/15/two-victories-in-one-week-the-internet-flash-lobby-becomes-a-political-force/
======
iwwr
If there is anything left of democracy, politicians would do well to cater for
their growing new tech constituency. However, outrage comes in a limited
supply and the lobbyists have endless resilience. I can't see a scenario where
the tech crowd can have their way to a significant extent through the
political process.

